# Anacostia "artic casting" on Saturday!!! Jan 25.



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Todays forcast is for 34 and 8-16 winds from the sw. I am up for it. Sunday is forcast warmer, with to much wind. How many takers? I can't miss two weeks!!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Should be ok for Sunday.Go cast today! You will lose that burning desire to cast.
bob


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Hey Charlie and Bob,

I was out casting last Monday before it really got cold in Metford NJ. The gound was so frozen that the sinkers were bouncing up in the air and deforming when they landed. I took two cast with "aqua zooms" and one with a "beach bomb" and all were so deformed that I threw them away. I would check out the field condition before you go casting otherwise just bring a lot of sinkers. 

Bill Halpin


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Bill, That's terrible. We are all using beach bombs.I hope it's not that bad here.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Just so everyone knows , only Bill is going out in this weather . The rest of the Jersey boys are smarter and warmwer.......


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Hey Connman,

You guys in NJ are becoming whimps. I guess I have to go to DC and cast with real/reel men.

Bill


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

We will be at the field Sat. starting at 12.30 pm
bob


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

I,ve got butterflies. It's looking good, it may even warm up a bit earlier with out any clouds. Sunday is looking better too and the game is a 6pm so I am seeing TWO days of casting in our future. Earl I have the P/HST packed.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Bob,

12:30pm = Saturday morning, check out how to tell the time - LOL

I'm glad to sse that you all still have plenty of enthusiasm  

I was out on a small boat today 26' in the Dover straits, it blew up a Force 7 and it became rahter lumpy  thogh I managed to keep my breakfast where others failled !!

Keep at it chaps, I start my campain in earnest next weekend.

Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Led [Andy]
Thanks for telling me how to tell time. Now for you a spelling lesson
failed not failled
rather not rahter
campaign not campain
through not thogh

Your friend always
Bob


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Led
12.30 pm is afternoon as I stated
unless you know something I don't
bob


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

hey andy, are you sure those were seasickness tablets you took? LOL. you guys are mad!, dont forget the de-icer to get your hands off the rod  best wishes peter


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Bob,

English was never a good subject for me at School !! Being Dyslexic dosen't help.

Pete - I don't suffer from "Mal de Mer" I do like eating Vegetable soup whilst boat angling whilst the others are making it  

Led


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Led
Just having some fun.Now go practice and stay off those boats til spring.
bob


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Bob,

No offence taken, those words looked pretty close and when said fonetically, they sounded OK to me  

Boats - Sometimes we have to use them as I just cannot get a Cod abit out the 3 miles or so !!

It's great to see that you are all having fun and haven't stopped casting yet, it's only too cold to go when the mono freezes in your rings !!

Led.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Hey Andy
I tell you the truth. I go each week to cast but my main reason is to enjoy Charlie's company.[Most of the time] I don't beleive I've ever seen anyone so dedicated to a sport as Charlie is to casting. Each week is a new adventure we all look foward to.
Bob


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Bob,

So why don't you rename it to something like "Chat Along with Charlie" or "Cast-a-Hoot with Charlie" 

I have to stand back and admire him as he has given me a wider perspective of people in general, he is one of lives true exceptions who keeps trying no matter what is in front of him. If I was a General, I would pick Charlie to be the man in front - full of enthusiasm and totally dedicated to his cause.

Charlie I salute you.

Led.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks for the nice things you both have to say about me, especially about putting me out in front.lol.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , i don't know wheather to take that as a complement or not .,,,, wasn't the point man the first to get killed !!!!!


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Conn
Thats what I'm thinking
bob


----------

